# Simple Fountain pen with a needle point nib



## duke851 (Jun 15, 2013)

I made this one from two Woodcraft Tie die blanks. I tried to keep it very simple since the blank was anything but. I tried using a M13 x .75 thread for the body to cap and was very pleased with the result.

The nib is a Jowo #6 Steel EF I purchased from Franklin Christoph and is ground by Mike Masuyama to a needle point. This nib is fantastic, It writes beautifully and on nice paper gives a very thin line (photo is on copy paper at work and doesn't do it justice)

Colin


----------



## firewhatfire (Jun 15, 2013)

I dig that pen.  

My wife will be getting a nib ground like that for Christmas.  She really like a fine point nib.


----------



## Displaced Canadian (Jun 15, 2013)

I like the look of it.


----------



## tim self (Jun 15, 2013)

I like the pen and Mike does great work.  Met him a few years ago in Little Rock.


----------



## MikeL (Jun 15, 2013)

Expert craftsmanship!  Looks great.


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 15, 2013)

Nice pen, great work.


----------



## Joe S. (Jun 15, 2013)

A winner for sure!


----------



## mikespenturningz (Jun 15, 2013)

Very nice indeed. I really like the shape and the fact that you used a different color for the finials and at the thread of the cap. It really sets the pen apart for me at least.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jun 15, 2013)

Very good work.


----------



## Exabian (Jun 15, 2013)

Great pen. I love how it writes.


----------



## SDB777 (Jun 15, 2013)

Some very clean threading happening here...attention to the little things are what make a great writing instrument!


Well done!!







Scott (try using GP inkjet paper) B


----------

